# Puking and Pooping dogs (kinda graphic details)



## Aisha's Mom (Dec 23, 2007)

Well today has been a "fun" day!! Let's put it this way, almost the whole couch has been washed and the kitchen floor sparkling, and not by choice.

We have two dogs, Aisha (beagle/lab) who i've posted about a bunch!! She lives indoors and Sasha our outdoor lab/mix, she lives outside unless its bitter cold or windy then she'll come in for the nights and be locked up because she is NOT a good house dog (chews, pees, poops, makes a mess and tries to eat kitties). Well today on our way out to work we opened the door and she was sitting by it, the chain had broken. We had no time to fix it, so we ran around the house, put all the precious stuff out of reach, moved all the clothes lying around, and basically put EVERYTHING they could get into away. Shut up the cats with their box and food and shut all other doors. We were gone for 2 hours (we didn't make it to work the roads were too bad)...came home and they were fine...no messes and only one pee spot on the carpet. Took them both out and BOTH made POOS and PEES.

Only sign of a mess was they looked like they got some guinea pig food and chewed the bag and ate some...its just the regular guinea pig pellets with vit c. Well, probably an hour later Sasha the outdoor dog puked on the couch!! Runny, liquidy with bits of strawish stuff and brown chunks. We cleaned it up, thought maybe she just was excited. Twenty minutes later...again on the kitchen floor...this one slightly solid but brown and smelled like poo. Thirty mins later again on the kitchen floor...we put her back outside and she's been fine since. (we thought maybe she was having a heat reaction to being inside the warm for so long since she's used to outside). So we've been home about 2.5hours...indoor dog aisha went out and POOED AGAIN! Then I found a chunky puke spot on the couch (more chunky and actually looked a bit like poo)...then napped for an hour and found POOP by the front door from Aisha. Then found more puke...and now about 30mins ago, right in front of us, she pooed by the front door again! She seems happy, more tired, but I think she's got an upset tummy. I saved some poop and will drop it at the vets in the am...

Should I give her dinner?? Any food?? She is VERY interested in water (probably from puking she wants to not dehydrate) and I won't restrict her water as long as she's not puking constantly (which she seems to have stopped, last one was a few hours ago) but still pooing each time she goes out.

Any suggestions!? 
Thanks ~Leah and Aisha (and Sasha)


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

poor things. that doesn't sound good. can you call your vet. Did they eat the G.pigs poop and bedding or something. If they throw up more i would call the vet. Although I had my dog throw up like 7 times within a few hours. It was just one night. I didn't call the vet cuz he was okay the next day. I hope they didn't get into anything poisonous though.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If the dogs have problems keeping their breakfast down then I say it's time to take them to the vet. 

It's not usually a good sign when dogs want lots of water. In my experience it just makes them vomit more. When my dogs are doing that and I'm waiting to get them into the vet, I limit the amount of water by putting just a cup or so in the bowl every hour.


----------



## Aisha's Mom (Dec 23, 2007)

Well...we just had a pretty big puking episode. THREE spots in a minute, she's looking rather forlorn...I am planning to take her to the vet at 8am as soon as they open!! I saved a poop sample in a container outside, and just nabbed up a puke sample too, because honestly I'm worried they are starting to resemble eachother and I'm terrified she's vomiting bowel contents. She has had ALL her shots and is up to date on them, rabies, and just finished her heartworm stuffs... I'm just terrified of PARVO too...the outdoor dog hasn't had ANY shots (she's not mine she's my bf's and him and his latewife just didn't have the money or whatnot and I"ve been planning to take her to get all that done with tax money) but i don't know that even if the outdoor dog got it, if she can still get it having had the shots??? 

She'll be penned in the kitchen tonight (its tile, so to save the couch as best I can, its covered in towels right now for her to lie on) and I will be calling the vet in the am...is there anything I can do in the meantime??? I won't give her food (maybe the food is bad, both dogs eat it and its a new bag) and I don't want to restrict water, but also if she's puking a lot I know don't give her a lot either...

I am TERRIFIED!!!!! I am 7 months pregnant and my BF also said I should maybe avoid contact with her if it is a virus....but she's my baby!!! The stress is horrid right now!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Theres nothing she could have that you could catch.(It would be INCREDIBLY rare anyway) I would however be very worried about a bowel obstruction. That probably can't wait till morning. Call an Emergency vet right away. Especially as you say her vomit is beginning to look like poop. BAD sign.


----------



## Aisha's Mom (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd love to, but unfortunately the nearest er vet is probably 40mins away, and I can't drive on my own because the roads are so bad we didn't even go to work today and the kids are already sleeping too... I will be checking on her throughout the night (at least being preggers I'm up every few hours just being plain uncomfortable) but there isn't anything we can do tonight, it just isn't possible money or getting there wise. She seems alert and happy, she was playing with her stuff duck and trying to be loving and cuddly...but still you never know because sick dogs have to hid symptoms in the wild so I know its sorta instinct to hide being ill.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. I'm wishing you good luck and hope you'll be able to report back with good news in the morning.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, keep us informed. Since its both of them I'd suspect they both ate something bad.
I Googled "guene pig food dogs" and found nothing but you may have more patience and use other key words.


----------



## Aisha's Mom (Dec 23, 2007)

Well Aisha and I went to the vets right away in the am... first this wasn't our normal vet at the office, she had the day off, and this guy...well he was not very nice!! First he barely put more then a foot in the room, he wouldn't say hi or acknowledge Aisha (our normal doc always gives her hugs and kisses) and then asked me to pick her up on the table!! She weighs 33.8lbs and my obgyn won't let me lift over 25 with the pregnancy...so I had to explain that to him and he still asked me to grab her front end....sigh...maybe he had a bad experience so I'll give him the benefit of doubt. A

Anyways...he said that looking at the stool and vomit there was a HIGH amount of chlorophyl in it, so I said, well then that settles it, both dogs were in the guinea pig food, even though the bag was still standing on the cage all nice and neat...he said that the stuff in the guinea pig food is very high in anaberobic (don't know how to spell it) intestinal stuff, which dogs can't handle. She got a shot of antibiotics and some meds for 5 days and also got to eat plain ground cooked beef and rice with a little chicken broth of 2 days! The outdoor dog just got the yummy yummy food since she stopped puking they said she didn't need the meds... Aisha is much better today, in fact MORE of a brat!! She's hoping all over, being SO mouthy and back talking too! Only other bad thing is she's peeing a ton right now (med side effect) so she has accidents in the kitchen while we're at work since she just can't hold it that long...i can't blame her...i keep the mop ready...but she still is good and holds it ALL night long!! 

We are both off to bed, we have puppy class in 7 hours!! NIGHT


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear she's going to be ok. Sorry your vet was such a sh*t.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm glad the mutts are going to be OK. Sometimes I'm not interested in the bed side (den?) side manner of the guy as long as he can doctor.

So the pigs food bag was open at the top?


----------



## Aisha's Mom (Dec 23, 2007)

Yep the guinea pigs food bag was neatly opened...looked like I'd just forgotten to close it!  Today she's doing much much better and is back on her normal food. We are actually considering switching her food to a meat/rice type food. Any suggestions!? She has stinky gas a lot on the normal food and actually didn't notice any with the beef/rice I cooked up, so its worth trying a change. She's back to being hyper and just destroyed her second stuff duck, time to learn to sew and restuff. She did good in class, but wouldn't roll over for the life of her!! She just wanted to stare at the trainer and whine until he came to see her... but she is learning placing now which works great when we're eating, I put her pillow down and she'll lie there, the longer the more treats, and if she gets up the treats stop so she learned to go back and stay there!! 

Thanks for all the help and support! Let me know about some good foods...we are on kind of a tight budget (with new baby on way) but want to get something yummy and good for her! She's at the gate waiting for me so I must be off...


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I feed raw and home cook, but a lot of people recommend Chicken Soup Brand. I'd check out the Food Forum if I were you. Lotta good ideas.


----------



## aznricey (Apr 29, 2009)

THE EXACT SAME THING IS HAPPENING TO ME RIGHT NOW! This has actually happened once... =(

My 9 year old blind pomeranian had ONE piece of guinae pig food. I thought it would be nothing since she had half a bag a year ago(Shame on me) .Anyway she had a mild diarrea yesterday morning, until last night she started barfing, similar to your story, and like what happened before.

She's very weak and sad, she just sat on the kitchen floor, so i decided to sleep on the couch for the night(beside the kitchen). And this morning she's starting to drink lots of water, I put away the food, and made congee (AKA rice soup) for her.

I hope she gets better =( , if this persist I got to bring her to the vet right away...... Can't believe one piece of guinea pig food (from the floor) caused this much problem.The bottom line is, KEEP OTHER PET FOOD AWAY FROM YOUR DOGS! =(


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Toby once got into the rabbit food and the results were not pretty!  Hope your doggies are feeling better!


----------



## aznricey (Apr 29, 2009)

So she seems to get better but still vomiting..... I couldn't bare the sight, my parents aren't home so I, as a new learners on the road drove to the vet clinic...it was an adventure. 

Anyways, doctor said the red slime like "feces" are due to the colon or something, and perscribed me with some sulcrafate (sulcrate) solution. Ran out of antibacterial drugs so they decided to skip it since she's getting better anyways. Anyways put her on soft food after today... and hopefully she gets better~

Refrence: http://www.drugs.com/cons/sulcrate.html


----------



## aznricey (Apr 29, 2009)

Its been 4 days and she's getting better, but still not eating. Another trip to the vet, she said that there's possibly pancreatitis and its causing her to feel pain, which made her pant and breathe weird. She got perscriped antibiotics and a shot, suggested some electrolyte and lots of water to keep her hydrated and healthy(enough). 

- Amount water given would be best when its 20mls or over in a day, that is, if she doesn't want to drink, use a syringe and squirt the water slowly into her mouth(not all at once of course) at the side of her mouth. You're in big trouble if she refuse to swallow.

- Runny nose (due to pain or fatigue?) should be cleaned out. The discharge could actually affect her breathing, and even block her scent smelling food etc which effects her appetite. To remove discharge mist her nose with some water and wipe dry. 


Hope all these will help others who googled themselves here(Like me) with the same problem.

Best of luck to all owners and pets~

PS: Useful sources on pancreatitis, http://www.mscc.ca/pancreatitis.html


----------



## GucciTheMaltese (May 4, 2009)

I sure hope my Gucci doesn't have pancreaitis . He hasn't been eating for about four days and he vomits alot as well. I noticed that this started mainly when I dropped him off at my parents. They have a very large home full of people. 

I wonder if he possibly is stressed from the new environment or missing me?  

Either way I'm dreadfully worried and cannot wait to get home tomorrow to care for him. Someone decided it would be a good idea to give him a can of ravioli and I was outraged. 

Now he is only drinking water, i suppose to keep hydrated. My poor Gucci


----------



## aznricey (Apr 29, 2009)

Today's the 6th day. she feels much better, eating just a little and drinking water, poop are still intense brown to almost black. But the antibiotics worked wonderfully. ONE thing that seemed weird though, is her LARGE amount of sneezing whenever she goes outside or walks around the house. Her nose has been a bit runny 3 days ago, now its a bit dry and she's always sneezing(irritation of dry nose?) Anybody know why?




GucciTheMaltese said:


> I sure hope my Gucci doesn't have pancreaitis . He hasn't been eating for about four days and he vomits alot as well. I noticed that this started mainly when I dropped him off at my parents. They have a very large home full of people.
> 
> I wonder if he possibly is stressed from the new environment or missing me?
> 
> ...


I hope your Gucci feels better, Im sure the treatments I mentioned above would help her alot. Just yesterday I got into an argument with my mom, she was really impressed by her sudden appetite to eat,and decides to feed her lots of chicken right away. I get so enraged by people who likes to assume, and i mean really uneducated assumptions about their pets, and decides to act upon their stupidity. The pet ended up getting all the consequence =.=.ugh


----------



## aznricey (Apr 29, 2009)

She's getting much better, her 2nd meal of rice&chicken semed to have gone well. Her poop are much more lighter,browner and solid. BUT after a second round of pooping she'd poop out the red jello looking things again(meaning bleeding from colon). I think she's healing up good, but the colon is still not well. Anybody has any input in that?


----------

